# sxbarnes' ye olde log of gainz, tumbleweed and other tomfoolery...



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought I'd get a new log up here for a bit ....

Training is currently

Delts/Back

Quads/Hams

Arms/Chest

Off

Back/Delts

Hams/Quads

Chest/Arms

This routine is not set in stone and changes depending on who I train with, whether Im being a lazy fcuk or whether I forgot.

Food is usually....

Before training - Pro/Fats

Intra - Carbs

Post WO - Cereal + Pro

Then carbs,carbs.carbs

Usual macros have been

Carbs 500-600g

Fats 80-100g

Pro about 250g

Now weighing 14st 6, up from a low of 13st 3 over Christmas. Carbs are now going to be reduced as I'm not 13 bloody stone anymore!!

Will post up some usual pics in a bit...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts/back day ??

some big lifts today...

ohp 5 sets up to 210lb x 2

hammer medial delts Mac 80lb x 6

bb raises 27.5kg x 6

db raises 30lb x 8

rear delts pec deck 5 dropsets x 20 . 37kg down to 5kg!! (complete failure)

seated shrug Mac 5 sets up to 230lb x 4

standing shrug Mac 5 sets up to 410lb x 6

pretty knackered now...

so t bar 205lb x 4

Yates single arm row Mac 2.5 plates

lat hang 2 x 30sec

kept buzzing along like a good un ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your journal although I knowyou don't need it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with your journal although I knowyou don't need it.


cheers flubs. yea it should keep me on track...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

oh the Weetabix mini man has turned up!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

All them weetabix gainzzzz!!!

Full fat milk for epic gainzzzz


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Oh and subbed!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> All them weetabix gainzzzz!!!
> 
> Full fat milk for epic gainzzzz


love the stuff


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> love the stuff


So does the my 3 year old!! Forgot to mention in my log got to find out the sex of the baby today it's a girl!!! One of Each now!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

View attachment 166649


One of my usual back pics... Apologies for the quality. Front camera is sh1te


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

did arms/chest today with a mate who is learning gym. db pullovers for tris 85lb x 8 easy. wanted the 90s but they were a missing....


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 166649
> 
> 
> One of my usual back pics... Apologies for the quality. Front camera is sh1te


Looking solid mate and I can't see any love handles!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Looking solid mate and I can't see any love handles!!!


oh they are there mate... 

calipers say about 7.5mm

wanna get them below 5mm


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> oh they are there mate...
> 
> calipers say about 7.5mm
> 
> wanna get them below 5mm


U must hide them well!!

They can't be as bad as mine?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> U must hide them well!!
> 
> They can't be as bad as mine?


yours will be less than mine I'm quite sure.....


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yours will be less than mine I'm quite sure.....


Look at the pics I uploaded on my new log mine are shocking!! Not to mention the acne back coming off test sucks!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Look at the pics I uploaded on my new log mine are shocking!! Not to mention the acne back coming off test sucks!!


yea but after the dnp you ll be shredded in that area


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea but after the dnp you ll be shredded in that area


They have lost some of the flabbiness already feel a bit looser not as fat but they are still there! I think to get shredded I may need to do another run on the stuff?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 166649
> 
> 
> One of my usual back pics... Apologies for the quality. Front camera is sh1te


Got any from the front bud or your wheels?

Ps... Your avatar looks great (God bless instagram filters) :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

a pretty short legs workout today cos in at work earlier than normal....

wide hack squats

180 lb x 20,18,16,14 reps

single leg hammer leg curl

5 sets up to 55lb a leg then drop set of 15 reps down to 25lb

hammer single leg extension

5 sets up to 50lb per leg

then dropset of 15 reps down to 25lb

horizontal calf raise

270lb x 30, 320lb x 20 x 3

normally get 410lb out on this....

so bit of a rush with one eye on the clock but it's one of the benefits of my current routine as I'll hit legs again in 4 days.

no knee pain and will go heavier next week...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

musclemate said:


> Got any from the front bud or your wheels?
> 
> Ps... Your avatar looks great (God bless instagram filters) 1:


no great pics of the wheels mate. lost about 2inches off my legs when I cut last summer. strength hasnt really returned yet and got a knee injury in DEC that's taking time too. but I'll bounce back?

yea am quite pleased with my back will hopefully have a good pic during the summer with no filter on!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

musclemate said:


> Got any from the front bud or your wheels?
> 
> Ps... Your avatar looks great (God bless instagram filters) 1:


oh front pic....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed of course! Amazing transformation over the last few years!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed of course! Amazing transformation over the last few years!


Cheers mate. Just want more size (again) now.... Be patient he says!! :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Doing great mate keep it up!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see you've got a journal again. :thumbup1: And in for cereal updates!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Doing great mate keep it up!!


still think I'm too fat!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Good to see you've got a journal again. 1: And in for cereal updates!


cheers. just demolished a third of abox of weetabix minis


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

was chest/arms today...

assisted dip machine

bw -120lb x 8 x 5

incline db press

50lb x 8, 60lb x 8, 75lb x 8,

80lb x 5 new pb!!

decline hammer press

5 sets up to 320lb x 6

wide chest hammer press

4 sets up to 270lb x 8

smith machine

60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 2

starting this off again but a bit knackered now...

cable crossover

5 sets upto about 40kg nice and tense. really stretching the chest.

cross hammers 3 sets x 8, up to 35lb. hammers 3 sets x _8, up to 25lb

rope pushdown 3 sets x zfg

v bar pushdown

5 sets upto stack x 5, think it's 57kg

rope pullovers uptp 27kg x 5 I think...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How the fück have I missed this?! In!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> How the fück have I missed this?! In!


only been there from Monday. full of tumbleweed already


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> only been there from Monday. full of tumbleweed already


Front shot looking good mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Front shot looking good mate


cheers dude. am quite happy at the Mo...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

another manic back/delts two hour session today...

deficit deads

60kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 160kg x 1.

15 rep drop set from 140kg to 80kg

in theory I should be able to dead 180kg then??

liked these as didn't feel any pressure on lower back

Bors

60kg x5, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 5

15 rep drop set 120kg to 60kg

hammer single arm lat pull machine

5 sets up to 50kg

15 rep dropset 50kg to 20kg

lat hang 4 x 30sec easy this week!

t bar 5 sets up to 90kg

behind neck bb press

20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 50kg x 8

40kg x 15

can't get the bb up but once there can press like crazy...

db front raises

5 sets up to 12kg x 8

hammer medial delts machine

5 sets upto 30kg

bent over db side raises

5 sets up to 8 kg

single cable lat raises

5 sets zfg for weight. was knackered!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

light quads/hams day

after yesterday anything will be light. no belt straps or knee sleeves....

squats 60kg x 8 x 3

zercher squats 60kg x 8 x 3

leg extension stack machine

half stack x 8 x 3

third stack x 15, x 3

shouldn't take long to get back into the swing with this

sumo deads 5 sets upto 80kg x 4

single ham raise hammer machine 45lb x 8 x 5

horizontal calf press

100kg x 20 x 3

150kg x 20 . 150 x 12

standing calf raise

third stack x 8 x 3

not much weight and a few exercises I've not done for a while... should get up to speed soon on this soon...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

random food of the day find...

per 100g.

carbs 0g, fat 4g, protein 20.6g

probably taste like sh1t


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

another back pic but this time from the other side...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Looking solid


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Looking solid


Cheers dude. should get more severe in the next few weeks ....


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers dude. should get more severe in the next few weeks ....


That's why am in!! Looking forward to great things from you!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

arms/chest day

didnt do any major weights but good pump. probably need a break tbh....

skulls 5 sets upto 30kg

overhead db press up to 70lb

half rope pushdowns zfg

v bar pushdowns 2/3 stack

rope pullovers

Cross hammers 5 sets up to 40lb dB's

hammers up to 30lbs

close grip chins 5 sets

rope pullups

decline hammer press

wide chest hammer press

cable crossovers

official arms are now bigger than my delts, but its shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in for the bants

is @Merkleman on board?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> in for the bants
> 
> is @Merkleman on board?


Am sure he will be


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> random food of the day find...
> 
> per 100g.
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, bacon is bacon! Where did you get them?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> another manic back/delts two hour session today...
> 
> deficit deads
> 
> ...


What's your reason for doing the lat hang mate? I need to start doing some of these after back or shoulders, I've heard they can really help with rotator cuff issues.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> As far as I'm concerned, bacon is bacon! Where did you get them?


Tesco mate. Bacon sarnies are back on!! They probably all do em but have a look at the macros before buying theres some massive differences...

Taste good. Just a bit small!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> What's your reason for doing the lat hang mate? I need to start doing some of these after back or shoulders, I've heard they can really help with rotator cuff issues.


Been doing them for a good year mate.Have had some back issues and find stretching in exercise 3 or 4 helps. Also breaks up the workout a bit.

Dunno about helping the rotator cuff as mine has been fcuked for nearly 2 years now. I suppose it'll depend which part of the shoulder has the injury. Deffo worth a go though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts/back day

ohp machine 5 sets up to 180lb x 5

tried 230lb but just couldn't get it up. after that it was a struggle.

medial delt hammer raise machine

5 sets up to 70lb

finished them off with

strict lat raises 5 sets 20lb tops!!

front db raises

weak on these too 5 sets up to 25lbs

rear pec dec

3 sets upto 36kg x 8,

then 3 x 15 rep drop sets... went down to 9kg. fried!!

seated shrug machine

5 sets up to 180lb

standing shrug machine

5,sets up to 330lb

single arm hammer lat pulldown 5 sets up to 90lb x 8

Yates row machine 5 sets up to 115lb x 8 per arm

lat hang 5 x 30sec

hyperextensions 4 x bw + 25lb x 8

good connections on all exercises. weights down a tad but think the body needs a bit of rest now....

will see if I can stay out the gym on Friday haha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> As far as I'm concerned, bacon is bacon! Where did you get them?


Tesco lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hammy day

lying leg curl

5 sets up to 120lb x 8

wide stance hacks

only 180lb probably should have gone heavier...

5 sets 20,18,16,14,12 reps

single hammer leg curl

5 sets up to 45lb x8

dropset of 15 reps back to 25lb

single hammer leg extension

5 sets up to 55lb per leg

left is keeping up with right now then 15 rep dropset

horizontal calf press

270lb x 30, 4 x 270lb x 20

seated calf raise

90lb x 20, 100lb x 15, 110lb x 10 x 2

had time for...

hyper extensions , obliques and some abs!! haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

chest/arms

another manic Saturday routine...

assisted dips machine

5 sets up to bw -35kg

incline db press

5 sets finished with 38kg x 7

wide chest hammer press

5 sets upto 120kg then 15 rep dropset

decline hammer press

as above

seated dips machine

5 sets up to 100kg tried and failed at 120kg

really love this machine









cable cross overs zfg just light sets to feel the muscle.

cross hammers

5 sets up to 24kg x8 I think. deffo a pb...

hammers zfg

cables rope pullups zfg

behind neck db press

5 sets up to 40kg x 7

dip machine in tricep position

3sets up to 40kg I think

half rope pushdown zfg

overhead rope extensions zfg

really good session... some nice heavy weights going up amongst the fluff. roll on next Saturday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

quads day....

still pretty light , whilst no actual pain from knee or lower back am still wary....

anyway it was...

normal leg extensions

5 sets up to 75kg 2/3 stack reckon I should get the whole stack within a month. here's hoping...

plus 15 rep dropset

close stance leg press 175kg

5 sets of 8 then drop set of 15 again.

really should have done more here

close stance hacks

95kg x 20reps then 18,16,14,12

always a good in

single hammer leg curl

5 sets up to 45lb then a 15 rep dropset each

seated calf raise

110lb x 20, 15,8,8

then a 15 rep dropset again!

standing calf raise

5 sets x10 up to plate 7 (of 12)

hyperextensions

slowly building back on this but a long way to go


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

this weeks cereal of the week is honey hoopla. 3.5g fat per 100g allegedly...

yum yum


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Classic mate :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Classic mate :thumbup1:


Like the new avi Dan! Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Like the new avi Dan! Haha


Haha cheers mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

back/delts

wide grip chins

bw -140lb x 8 x 5

deficit deads

180lb x 5, 200lb x 5, 270lb x 5, 340lb x 1, 320lb x 3

liking these. no lower back pain , I just need practice. might put in a light set on a leg day.

340lb equals the 160kg I did last week

Bors

135lb x 8, 185lb x 8, 205lb x 6, 225lb x 3,

single arm Yates row machine

45lb x8, 80lb x 8, 90lb x 8, 115lb x 5 x 2

lat hang

3 x 30 sec. bloody Velcro snapped on one set after 24secs. nasty!

t bar row

160lb x 8, 180lb x 8, 205lb x 8, 230lb x 8

lower back seemed to get hit more on these this week. dunno if my form was better/worse but it felt good!

plated lat raise

50lb x 8, 70lb x 8, 80lb x 5,

15 rep dropset 70lb down to 50lb

rear pec deck

27kg x 8! 32kg x8, 27kg x 8,

15 rep drop set down to 15kg

db front raises

zfg at this stage

3 sets 35lb x 8

good pump. felt really good just a tad knackered


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

gn were doing some special offer last week. should help with the skipload that starts wed.

hopefully I'll do it right this time


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> gn were doing some special offer last week. should help with the skipload that starts wed.
> 
> hopefully I'll do it right this time


Can you elaborate on the skip load at all mate? How long are you doing? Is there a limit on carbs etc?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Can you elaborate on the skip load at all mate? How long are you doing? Is there a limit on carbs etc?


Yea, will probably do it for about 6-8 weeks depending on how successful it is....

Normal days will be

Carbs about 150g

Pro 250-300g

Fats 150-200g

Cals about 3000 mark

Fasted cardio, no more than a power walk though!

Carbs will be used about the workouts only so Cyclic Dextrin as intra and cereal as post wo. Rest of the time will be meat+eggs dishes and some nuts etc.

Every seven days have a massive carb intake (skipload) 1000g or so of dense carbs as I call them. Rice Flour, swiss roll and crumpets are favs!

Last time I lost fat and water during the week but didn't gain back the weight after the skipload. Perhaps I should have had 2 skipload days!! Haha. I used a fat burner last time so will ditch that this time and see what happens...

Will keep tabs on it and tweak the numbers where necessary.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Did Chest/Arms today...

was with my training partner whom is learning gym so focused on him rather than me.

Can't remember all the weights but

Incl DB press

75lb x 8 easy!

Tricep DB extensions

70lb x 8 x 2

Cross Hammers

45lb x 8 easy!

A few PBs are awaiting in the next few weeks I reckon.

Start skipoading again tomorrow , hopefully lose a bit of chub and keep weight about the same...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate


... and yourself mate.

Yea its all going nicely atm I think. After following @sean 162 's prep last year has given me lots of ideas...

Am putting on/ losing weight when I want, losing fat - still a bit to go and should be hitting some PBs in the next few weeks. I like tinkering with the numbers of the diet (or food manipulation as I call it)....

Should have some good pics in a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> ... and yourself mate.
> 
> Yea its all going nicely atm I think. After following @sean 162 's prep last year has given me lots of ideas...
> 
> ...


Really put your head down this last year, played it well 

Be good to see the pics mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Really put your head down this last year, played it well
> 
> Be good to see the pics mate


cheers mate. I think you helped out with that too. you gave some good advice...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> cheers mate. I think you helped out with that too. you gave some good advice...


I try mate lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking impressive in your Instagram pics mate, as Rob said, proper come on this past year or so


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Looking impressive in your Instagram pics mate, as Rob said, proper come on this past year or so


there's more to come. a fair bit of chiselling and a bit more size hopefully


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hams/quads

lying hammer curls

4 sets up to 110lb

wide stance hacks

210lb x 20,18,16,14,12 reps.

weight needs to go up next week

single hammer curls

5 sets up to 50lb a side

15 rep dropset down to 30lb

usual leg extension machine

5 sets up to 2/3 stack

15 rep dropset to 1/3 stack

horizontal calf press

5 sets up to 390lb x 30

all sets were 30 reps today wayhey!

seated calf raise

5 sets up to 140lb x12

lighter sets were up to 20 reps

hyperextensions

oblique work

calf's and hams are buzzing ATM. wish I could say the same for quads


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, will probably do it for about 6-8 weeks depending on how successful it is....
> 
> Normal days will be
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan!!! Il be trying this next cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You with a coach or anything?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You with a coach or anything?


no! I make it up as I go along...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds like a plan!!! Il be trying this next cycle


here's today's non scientific iifym food.

.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> here's today's non scientific iifym food.
> 
> .


I want all that food on there!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

arms/chest

strange session today ... just couldn't get going so just kept it all light stuff on machines. dunno if it's the new diet or just been over doing things.

that said got some pretty heavy stuff done at times.

the post WO coco snaps didn't even touch the side of my mouth.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> arms/chest
> 
> strange session today ... just couldn't get going so just kept it all light stuff on machines. dunno if it's the new diet or just been over doing things.
> 
> ...


Coco gainsssss


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Coco gainsssss


Could have ate a whole box easily after training... Was gagging for carbs I suppose


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Could have ate a whole box easily after training... Was gagging for carbs I suppose


Last few days I have 2. Last day on dnp Tomoz then just stay on t3 winstrol. For another 2 weeks see what condition am in.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Last few days I have 2. Last day on dnp Tomoz then just stay on t3 winstrol. For another 2 weeks see what condition am in.


sounds wise mate. what's the weight been like this week


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> sounds wise mate. what's the weight been like this week


No weight loss from last week still 15.12 stone!! Was a bit p1ssed maybe winstrol has put a few lbs on me so balanced out?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> No weight loss from last week still 15.12 stone!! Was a bit p1ssed maybe winstrol has put a few lbs on me so balanced out?


leaner though?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> leaner though?


I would say so yes am my own worst enemy when it comes to how I look.

I have more veins now In legs DELTS across shoulder etc and non of my clothes fit me I was 38inc waist befor 36in too loose 34inc still a bit tight lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I would say so yes am my own worst enemy when it comes to how I look.
> 
> I have more veins now In legs DELTS across shoulder etc and non of my clothes fit me I was 38inc waist befor 36in too loose 34inc still a bit tight lol


nice one mate. nothing wrong with a bit of veinage


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

this weeks back pic. not much PS sharpening in this one! trousers are already falling down so a front pic might occur soon


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts/back super Saturday

ohp machine...

this machine is heavy.

5 sets of 5 up to 50kg

15 rep dropset 40kg to 20kg










bb rear press

5 sets up to 50kg bb. that's the heaviest made up bb there. so when I can be ****d will make a heavier one up.

rear pec deck

5 sets and 30 rep dropset

plate loaded lat raise

5 sets and 15 rep dropset

rear delts plate loaded lat raise

*new machine*

5 sets of 8










db front raises

5 sets of 8, up to 16kg

deficit deads

5 sets of 5, up to 120kg

bb rows

5 sets of 8, up to 90kg

single arm lat pulldown machine

5 sets of 8, zfg by now

lat hangs

5 sets of 30 sec

excellent big session as usual. now for mega coco pops


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

That first pic we have one of them in our gym I agree the fvcker is heavy!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> That first pic we have one of them in our gym I agree the fvcker is heavy!!!


Yea , I think its made from solid lead! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

quick snack....

4 rashers back Bacon

7 poached eggs/egg whites

half tin of cold beans

god bless beans 13g carbs!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> quick snack....
> 
> 4 rashers back Bacon
> 
> ...


Fúcks happened to the egg?! Lol

And why cold beans


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Fúcks happened to the egg?! Lol
> 
> And why cold beans


haha. it's there with the whites. I cook em in an egg boiler.... just insert plastic tray









beans? cba . they are nicely chilled though, never lukewarm...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

more work food....

found I can just fit in 40g of bread haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> more work food....
> 
> found I can just fit in 40g of bread haha


Now wtf is that?!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Now wtf is that?!


two quarter pounders and more eggs!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> two quarter pounders and more eggs!


Lol I see it now


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

the problematic quad/hams day

normal leg extension machine

5 sets up to 2/3 stack

15 rep dropset back to 1/3 stack

close stance leg press

360lb x 8, 410lb x 8, 430lb x 8, 480lb x 8 , 520lb x 8

finally enjoying these again after bloody months... should shoot up through the 300kg mark soon...

close stance hacks

250lb x 20,18,16,14,12 reps...

increase of weight here

single leg hammer leg ext machine

5 sets up to 45lb each

standing leg curl hammer machine

5 sets up to 45lb

15 rep dropset back to 25lb

horizontal calf press

270lb x 30, 340lb x 30, 390lb x 30, 430lb x 20, 430lb x 15

new pb here!!

not bad session. good to get a positive response from my legs after a few months in the doldrums...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

first skipload day tomorrow so raided tescos cake dept.

the star here are the raspberry swiss rolls at 2.8g of fat 1/7 of a mars bar...

am a tad leaner and 1lb up so far wtf??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> first skipload day tomorrow so raided tescos cake dept.
> 
> the star here are the raspberry swiss rolls at 2.8g of fat 1/7 of a mars bar...
> 
> am a tad leaner and 1lb up so far wtf??


Good find mate!

I want to give this skip loading a go, thinking of just doing it everyday for the next few months on my 'Bulk' lol!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Good find mate!
> 
> I want to give this skip loading a go, thinking of just doing it everyday for the next few months on my 'Bulk' lol!


yea it's good fun mate. good for a recomp. its a tad more scientific than just eating everything you see on the skip load day. the carbs have to be pretty dense and as close to 0g fat as poss. crumpets, rice flour and marshmallow are good uns..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

today's proposed skip load...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Wednesday....

Chest/Delts

Incline db press

25kg x8,30kg x 8, 32.5kgx 8, 35kg x 8

Tried 40kg x 8, but couldnt get them up (37.5kgs were in use btw)

So back to dropset 30kgs x 16!!!

Decline bb press

Playing safe here still so just

60kg x 8, 80kg x 8 x 2

Dropset 60kg x 15

Cable Crossovers 5 sets of 15 or so

Cables at chest height 5 sets of 12-15

Delts was just dbs for front and medial, with rear pec deck too

Thursday....

Lower back had been playing up all day so what better day to do

Back /Arms

Deficit Deads

135lb x 5, 225lb x 5, 295lb x 5, 345lb x 3

After the 345, it played up so...

Nice light set of 135lb x 5, was hoping to do 15!!

Bors was a wash out really...

135lb x 8, 185lb x 8, 225lb x 5

Couldnt concentrate properly...

Yates single arms row

5 sets upto 120lb x 6

Lat hang

1 x 60sec, 4 x 30sec

Pullover machine

90lb x 8, 140lb x 8, 160lb x 5

Was fcked off really so no arms will do them tomorrow...

Am still maintaining size and weight. Stomach is slowly getting leaner and I'm getting veinier muhahaha

More fun ahead methinks...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

found this in the cupboard. helps me hit those fat totals every day without eating lard. also comes in handy when I've run out of wd40


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hams/arms

deads

just concentrated on getting it off the floor and getting the hams working. didn't really lock out at the top.

205lb x 5 x 5

wide stance leg press

200kg x 8 x 2, 220kg x 8 x 3

wide stance hacks

270lb x 20,18,16,14,12 reps

single leg hammer leg curl

25lb x8, 35lb x8, 45lb x8 x 2

15 rep drop set to 30lb

horizontal calf press

270lb x 30 x 2

340lb x 30 x 2

cross hammers up to 45lb x 8 easy

half rope pulls

two handed cable curls dunno name

half rope pulldowns

rope pullovers

getting great pump and veins for even the short arms sesh so gonna blast them with 1000 reps on Sunday.

hams are still aching one hour after


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

chest/delts

incl db press

25kg x8, 32kg x8, 35kg x8,38kg x 8, 40kg x 3

good to get these up again.

flat bench press

deliberately light again...

60kg x 8, 80kg x 8 x 3

decline hammer machine

5 sets up to 90kg x 8

15 rep dropset

wide chest hammer

4 sets up to 80kg

15 rep dropset

chest high cables 3 sets of 15

cable crossovers 3 sets of 15

ohp machine

5 sets up to 45kg

15 rep dropset from 45kg to zero. the machine weighs a ton

lying down rear delts machine

5 sets up to 40kg

15 rep dropset to 20kg

medial delts hammer machine or chicken tonight machine we call it

5 sets up to 50kg

15 rep dropset

rear pec deck

3 sets of 20 reps

30 rep dropset

front db raises

12kgs x 8 x 3

excellent if exhausting sesh. especially as I did the same on Wednesday..

time for some kip ...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts/back

just started night shifts so a bit sleepy however....

ohp

5 sets up to 180lb

15 rep dropset to 90lb

chicken tonight medial delts

5 sets up to 50lb

rear pec deck

deffo my worst delt head

5 sets up to 36kg

30 rep drop set to 5kg! haha

front dB raises

didn't push it today

5 sets of 8 upto 30lb

shoulder press hammer Mac

5 sets up to 120lb

deficit t bar rows

much stricter than normal standing upright too. a bit nasty 










5 sets up to 95lb on bar

Yates row machine

5 sets up to 130lb a side

lat hang 5 x 30sec

lat pulldown stack zfg

standing shrug machine

4 sets zfg

nice little sesh. no major weights but should keep all in check.

diet wise whilst last week was all diarrhoea this week all water is out of system and struggling to have a sh1t.

good job its skip load day


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

today's carbs includes my old friend Victoria sponge....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> today's proposed skip load...


Jelly!?!

@FelonE this is a proper carb fest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jelly!?!
> 
> @FelonE this is a proper carb fest


Fvck me,puts my recent efforts to shame haha.

Good work.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Jelly!?!
> 
> @FelonE this is a proper carb fest


Best one there is actually the rice flour. That @Goodfella guy put me straight there...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Best one there is actually the rice flour. That @Goodfella guy put me straight there...


Works a treat don't it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Works a treat don't it


Yea, just gotta get to grips with it popping all over the microwave! :thumbup1: Love the stuff!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me,puts my recent efforts to shame haha.
> 
> Good work.


Yes it does and me lol



sxbarnes said:


> Best one there is actually the rice flour. That @Goodfella guy put me straight there...


I don't mind rice flour, does take some getting used to but pretty decent and zero bloat! Got a few KG sat waiting for me lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Yes it does and me lol
> 
> I don't mind rice flour, does take some getting used to but pretty decent and zero bloat! Got a few KG sat waiting for me lol


Monster Supps did a nice article on high carb low fat foods. Theres also a good article in T Muscle if you can find it...The Skip Loading Menu | Resource


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Monster Supps did a nice article on high carb low fat foods. Theres also a good article in T Muscle if you can find it...The Skip Loading Menu | Resource


I'll take a look


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What's the rice flour mate and what can you do with it /how do you cook it ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> What's the rice flour mate and what can you do with it /how do you cook it ?


Basically rice pud mate but without all the sweeteners etc.. so should be close to 0g fat so 100% carb.

I buy from these guys...

Organic White Rice Flour 1kg - Buy Whole Foods Online

Cooking is just adding skimmed milk and chuck in microwave and stirring... I dont bother with caster sugar

Traditional British Ground Rice Pudding Microwave Version) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Basically rice pud mate but without all the sweeteners etc.. so should be close to 0g fat so 100% carb.
> 
> I buy from these guys...
> 
> ...


That looks great mate thanks

Do you know if it's like what the Americans have and they call it cream of rice?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> That looks great mate thanks
> 
> Do you know if it's like what the Americans have and they call it cream of rice?


yea think its all the same mate. gn do cream of rice just cheaper this way I think...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just been looking into it, it's got very similar macros to cornflakes lol! I'm guessing it's quite high gi?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Wednesday....
> 
> Chest/Delts
> 
> ...


Pahaha 5 sets of crossovers and haha we did 3 of each. And the 30s for 14  need to keep an eye on this to see your exagerations haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Pahaha 5 sets of crossovers and haha we did 3 of each. And the 30s for 14  need to keep an eye on this to see your exagerations haha


my memory is not what it was!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been looking into it, it's got very similar macros to cornflakes lol! I'm guessing it's quite high gi?


I'd have said low mate cos its rice really. am no expert though!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd have said low mate cos its rice really. am no expert though!


If they're low gi AND 80g carbs per 100g then I am sold. Where has this stuff even hiding from me all these years?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> If they're low gi AND 80g carbs per 100g then I am sold. Where has this stuff even hiding from me all these years?!


White rice flour though so not super low GI, wouldnt worry about GI though it digests soooo well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> White rice flour though so not super low GI, wouldnt worry about GI though it digests soooo well


I'll definitely give it a try, sounds like it would go well with a lot of other ingredients/flavours as well. Only reason I was interested in it being low gi was I like to keep pre-workout meal low gi and was thinking of using pre-workout


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I'll definitely give it a try, sounds like it would go well with a lot of other ingredients/flavours as well. Only reason I was interested in it being low gi was I like to keep pre-workout meal low gi and was thinking of using pre-workout


Mate it's perfect pre workout. John meadows staple, he adds almond butter to slow the digestion pre workout.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Mate it's perfect pre workout. John meadows staple, he adds almond butter to slow the digestion pre workout.


That's where I got the idea lol I saw the vid of him with his 'concoction bowl'. I have adapted it to oats, whey and peanut butter and it's probably my favourite meal of the day.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

chest/arms

high incline db press

27.5kg x8, 32.5kg x 8, 35kg x 7, 37.5kg x 6, 32.5kg x 12

wide chest ISO press

block in seat so press was more vertical...

40kg x 8, 80kg x 8 x 2

cable crossovers

zfg x 15 x 3

cross hammers

preacher

half rope pull ups

half rope pulldowns

v bar pulldowns

rope ext pullovers

good little sesh. no major weights and quite short as mine go. haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hams/calves today...

dead lift practice

205lb x 5 x 5

wide stance leg press

150kg x8, 200kg x 8 x 6

150kg x 20

single hammer leg curl

5 sets upto 50lb per side

15 rep dropset 50lb to 30lb

horizontal calf press

180lb x 30, 270lb x 30 x 2

320lb x 25x2

seated calf raise

5 sets up to 100lb x15

hyperextensions

oblique work.

knees and lower back still playing up in places. probably need a good rest tbh. got a **** week of work coming up so will rest then..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

back/delts

did this straight after a night shift so just took it steady...

deficit deads

60kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 130kg x 5, 140kg x 5

done half asleep!

Bors 60kg x 8, 80kg x8, 90kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 4

lat hang 4 x 30 sec

single hand ISO machine

5 sets up to 55kg

ohp heavy machine

0kg x 5, 20kg x 5, 40kg x 5, 50kg x 5 , 60kg x 5

15 rep dropset from 60kg to 20kg

chicken tonight machine plate loaded

20kg x 8 x 3

stack version 3 sets up to 56kg

rear pec deck

5 sets of 15 up to 36kg

30 rep dropset down to 9kg

shoulder press machine

didnt know how much I can press 8 sets up to 7 plates x 8

nice super Saturday sesh a lot less taxing then normal and a few big numbers in there...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

What cereal we beastlng this week?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> What cereal we beastlng this week?


gonna have a bit of this.....

will remind me when I had hair


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

quads/hams

normal leg extension Mac

1/3 stack x 5

warm up but right knee playing up so just repoed out

leg press

bit wary so....

150kg x8, 200kg x 8, 250kg x8 x 3, 300kg x 8 x 2, 350kg x 8 x 3, 250kg x 15 x 2

was well happy with the pressing. nice to get a largish weight for once... 400kg come soon...

single leg leg extensions hammer Mac

35lb x8, 45lb x 8 x 3, 50lb x 8

single leg leg curl hammer

25lb x 8, 35lb x 8 x 2, 40lb x 8

horizontal calf press

270lb x 30, 360lb x 30, 25,25,20

seated calf raise

80lb x 15, 100lb x 15 x 2

90lb x 15 x 2

hyperextensions

oblique work.

not much variation but getting back into it slowly...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> hams/calves today...
> 
> dead lift practice
> 
> ...


6 sets of 8 reps at 200kg? hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> 6 sets of 8 reps at 200kg? hmmmmmmmmmm


was a bit more than that...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> was a bit more than that...


good going, so what's your 1RM?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> good going, so what's your 1RM?


Dunno mate. Deffo done 440kg x 5, 450kg I suspect.

Heres my old high rep squat log if you wanna good long read!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/254082-sxbarnes-rep-squat-log.html


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

found a couple of blue vest pics for @Keeks ...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno mate. Deffo done 440kg x 5, 450kg I suspect.
> 
> Heres my old high rep squat log if you wanna good long read!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/254082-sxbarnes-rep-squat-log.html


strong cunnt

nice work


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> strong cunnt
> 
> nice work


Cheers. Weights on leg press and squats come on quite quick tbh. Just keep going to failure as long as knees hold out!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> found a couple of blue vest pics for @Keeks ...


Good stuff!! :thumbup1: Forgot about blue vest pics, but with summer on its way the blue vests must come back!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

chest/arms

high incline db press

25kg x 12, 30kg x 8, 32.5kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 37.5kg x 8, 30kg x 11 ??

incline hammer press pause at bottom

60kg x 8, 80kg x 12, 10, 8

pec dec 2 dropsets till failure

zfg x 30 reps ish x 2

incline bench press

only 50kg x 8, 8, 11

db pullups

37.5kg x 10, 8

30kg x 8,6

tris were knackered from all the chest work

v bar pulldowns

rope pullovers

cross hammers

hammers

zfg for weight but loads of reps for massive pump. nice

great sesh. the chest workout is actually a lot more difficult than it looks on paper. really hits the pecs...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

some pics from today. operation love handles is well under way and it looks like I've gotta get the zit cream out...

still can't pose for ****


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers mate, but there's a lot of work to go. Lets see where I am in eight weeks...


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

look sharp mate come on loads


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking really well mate, really veiny.

What's the secret lol

How's the CBL going?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hams/calves

dead lift practice on shrug machine

180lb x 5 x 2

280lb x 5 x 3

unsure with this yet. deffo easier to get up rather than normal deads. will assess again in a few weeks...

wide stance leg press

150kg x 8, 200kg x 8

250kg x 8 x 3, 300kg x 8 x 3

200kg x 15 x 3

single leg leg curl hammer

30lb x 8, 40lb x8, 45lb x 8 x 2

15 rep dropset 45lb to 30lb

horizontal calf press

300lb x 30 x 5

seated calf raise

45lb x25, 50lb x 15 x 3, 55lb x 15 x 3

hyperextensions

oblique work, not that you can see the bloody things ATM 

nice session. good to see the leg press going up again.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> look sharp mate come on loads


cheers Patty. you ain't doing too bad either. will knows how to get people shredded


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Looking really well mate, really veiny.
> 
> What's the secret lol
> 
> How's the CBL going?


Actually I kept a lot of the veinage from last years cut. I supplement with Agmatine sulphate for blood flow for my calf and veins go pretty crazy , especially on arm day!

CBL is going good. Last time I was losing 2-3lb a week which I didn't want as I don't really need to get smaller. Last week I had a double carb up day to maintain weight. Still 14stone

I like the theory with it. Lose fat/water with the cardio/low carbs and then the high carbs seem to go straight to the muscles. Should stick it out for another 8 weeks or so...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts/back super Saturday err good Friday

ohp heavy machine

20kg x 5, 40kg x 5, 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5, 70kg x 4 pb!!!

chicken tonight machine stack version

5 sets up to 63kg

shoulder press machine

8 sets up to plate 17, 4/5 stack

stack to go within 2 months!!

rear pec deck

5 sets up to 36kg x 15

30 rep drop set to 9kg!!

seated shrug machine

3 sets up to 80kg

standing shrug machine

4 sets up to 150kg

wide grip chins 5 sets

t bar

5 sets upto 90kg weight

Bors

5 sets only up to 80kg today

lat hang 5 x 30 sec

lat pull down machine zfg

single arm lat pull 5 sets up to 50kg

low row machine 5 sets up to 50kg per side

great sesh as usual. probably did too much delts but will hammer back next week

another badly posed pic....










and finally found a leg press where you can do more than 500kg on....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you just use the agmatine sulphate pre workout or everyday?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Do you just use the agmatine sulphate pre workout or everyday?


Just pre WO mate. Love the stuff!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Just pre WO mate. Love the stuff!


Never heard of it tbh mate. Is it in your pre workout drink or just something you take solo?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Never heard of it tbh mate. Is it in your pre workout drink or just something you take solo?


It appears in small quantities in pre workouts so buy it solo. In tabs or powder


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sat did a light arms/chest session.

today quads/calves

gym was packed as it was a bank hold so someone hogged the leg press for 40mins.

so...

single leg leg extensions hammer

5 sets upto 45lb

close stance hacks

250lb x 20,18,16,14,12 reps

could've/should've upped weight here.

single leg leg press machine

3 sets up to 170lb per leg

finally. leg press

5 sets up to 540lb x 8

seated calve raise

5 sets up to 110lb x 15

horizontal calf press

5 sets up to 360lb x 30

hyper extensions x 5, had no lower back pain recently so these must be working.

noticed some wobbly fat on my abs area. hopefully its the hardened bf getting softer rather than new bf. feeling leaner and trousers falling down again...

so average session, carb up day tomorrow is supposed to be a rest day, but gonna do back/chest early on....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Back/delts

Important lesson in nutrition today. Had reduced carbs to 120g/60g training/non training day on Sunday and was due my carb refeed today.

Started ok with Deads

135lb x5, 225lb x 5, 275lb x 5, 325lb x 5

tried for 375lb x 5 but it wouldn't move and again at 345lb so just repped out 225lb x 5.

That said, was quite happy with my reps , was not using lower back at all, was all legs but not enough core. So will go for 345lb next time and that should go up.

Rest of workout ended up being a light weight/feel the muscle sesh so I won't list that. A bit more fuel and I'll be ok


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Back/delts
> 
> Important lesson in nutrition today. Had reduced carbs to 120g/60g training/non training day on Sunday and was due my carb refeed today.
> 
> ...


Never tried low carbs but I'm thinking about doing it for a cut in 3 months or so,so you'd say it makes you feel a bit weaker?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Never tried low carbs but I'm thinking about doing it for a cut in 3 months or so,so you'd say it makes you feel a bit weaker?


yea it'll make you weaker. you'll have to up the fats to compensate.

the initial drop is when it hits you say from 400g to 160g or so. after a short while you'll get used to it.

I'm not actually cutting ATM gonna have about 800g carbs today and that should refuel me for a week...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So is that the way to do it then? Just recarb once a week?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> So is that the way to do it then? Just recarb once a week?


its one of many ways. you'll find the numbers that'll work for you.

I was doing 160g carb 160g fat 250g pro, my cals were still about the 3k mark so not losing weight but getting progressively leaner. I've just tinkered about with the numbers to see if that'll shift my stubborn bf a bit faster...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

chest/arms

high incline db press

25kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 37.5kg x 7, 27.5kg x 12, 25kg x 10

had to help my mate load up his 60kg dbs half way through. think that knackered me out...

incline hammer machine

80kg x 10, 90kg x 8, 80kg x 10

paused pec deck

triple drop set

30 reps 110lb , 100lb, 90lb

30 reps 100lb, 90lb, 80lb

incline smith

60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x7

took a punt on the 100kg and it worked well. very little pain in shoulder now...

db triceps extensions

25kg x 10, 35kg x 8, 37.5kg x 6

35kg x 6

v bar pulldowns

cross hammers

hammers

rope pullups

good session. great pump am still leaning out and an extra sliver has gone from stomach...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice incline press


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Nice incline press


cheers mate. hopefully my shoulder will be pain free soon and I can go back to the old poundages...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hope so mate shoulder pains really get in the way I find ohp causes me a lot of shoulder problems so rarely do them


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Hope so mate shoulder pains really get in the way I find ohp causes me a lot of shoulder problems so rarely do them


yea shoulders are tricky buggers to heal. I've just got to get the chest used to hitting 100kg plus on bench again...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

back/chest super Saturday

deficit deads

60kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 120kg x5, 140kg x 5, 160kg fail, 140kg x 5

Bors

60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 8, 80kg x 8

all good contractions today. could've gone heavier but happy with work done

lat hang 4 x 30sec

single arm hammer low row

30kg x 8, 35kg x8, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8

15 rep dropset 45kg to 35kg

pullover machine

5 sets up to 100kg

lat pump was on fire now...

light chest as it was worked wed

incline db press

20kg x 15 x 3, 20kg x 12

decline hammer machine

60kg x 15 x 3

nice and slow

vertical chest press

new machine weighs a ton!

30kg x 8 x 3










cable crossovers

5 sets zfg but light enough to hit weak parts of chest.

good sesh, only had five hours sleep as got in from work at 0300 will smash the back big style this week methinks


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> back/chest super Saturday
> 
> deficit deads
> 
> ...


Nice solid sesh new machine looks interesting our gym needs to invest in some new toys!! They just had all new windows and lighting done so can't see it happening anytime soon!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Nice solid sesh new machine looks interesting our gym needs to invest in some new toys!! They just had all new windows and lighting done so can't see it happening anytime soon!!


Yea, hes investing well. Think theres been a new machine every week for the past month. Could open up aniother gym with all the old equipment in the shed now!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, hes investing well. Think theres been a new machine every week for the past month. Could open up aniother gym with all the old equipment in the shed now!


What gym is it?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> What gym is it?


Defintion in Peterboro. Bit of a trek from you!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Defintion in Peterboro. Bit of a trek from you!


What are the opening times like there?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> What are the opening times like there?












I only train there on Saturdays with my mate. cracking gym...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I did go train there once a few months back but just for the one day


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I did go train there once a few months back but just for the one day


yea that's all I do really. sort out a sesh if you want...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> yea that's all I do really. sort out a sesh if you want...


Yeah I'd be up for that sometime mate didn't know we were from same area


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I'd be up for that sometime mate didn't know we were from same area


great stuff. normally up there first thing Saturday mornings...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> great stuff. normally up there first thing Saturday mornings...


Nice well I'm working next couple of Saturday's but I'm up for sorting a Saturday after that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Nice well I'm working next couple of Saturday's but I'm up for sorting a Saturday after that


cool. just give us a pm mate and we'll go from there...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Where abouts you from @Peace frog?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Where abouts you from @Peace frog?


Just outside of Peterborough


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just outside of Peterborough


Towards Norfolk or other way?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Towards Norfolk or other way?


Literally like 2 miles out of Peterborough


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What about you @Dan94,where you based?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What about you @Dan94,where you based?


Norwich mate so not too far compared to rest of England, was in Peterborough few weekends back


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Norwich mate so not too far compared to rest of England, was in Peterborough few weekends back


Christ why come here haha if your back again when your fixed up should give me a shout and train here for the day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Christ why come here haha if your back again when your fixed up should give me a shout and train here for the day


My mate supports Bradford and wanted to go to an away game and Peterborough is fairly close compared to others so only hour and half on train, yeah defo


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> My mate supports Bradford and wanted to go to an away game and Peterborough is fairly close compared to others so only hour and half on train, yeah defo


Big KFC opposite the ground too. :thumb:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

You been doing the shoulder rehab stuff pal? good to read you're hitting over 100 again on bench.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> You been doing the shoulder rehab stuff pal? good to read you're hitting over 100 again on bench.


Its ok on the smith, still dodgy on a normal bench. I have to wear a slingshot on the higher weights too so to alienate the shoulders. Part now is that the body is unused to the movement , so its just a matter of practice now really.

Hopefully I'll be pushing 130kg again come Sept


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Its ok on the smith, still dodgy on a normal bench. I have to wear a slingshot on the higher weights too so to alienate the shoulders. Part now is that the body is unused to the movement , so its just a matter of practice now really.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be pushing 130kg again come Sept


move it to close grip instead mate, shoulder width grip, arms straight out infront, pinning shoulder blades together and all that jazz. along with all the very light side/rear raises often. set of 2.5kgx20 rears and 2.5kg x10-15 before any actual chest work too. really really will help.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

wed chest/delts

high incline db press

25kg x 12, 30kg x 8, 32.5kg x 8, 35kg x 8 x 2

dropset 25kg x 15

35kg seems to be the highest weight I can go without hurting my shoulder.

incline ISO press

80kg x 8, 80kg x 10, 80kg x 8

pec deck triple dropset

130lb x 10, 110lb x 10, 90lb x 10

110lb x 10, 90lb x 10, 70lb x 10

bloody murder this....

cable crossovers

just some lightweight db stuff for delts today. good many reps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thurs quads/calves

on Monday right knee played up so aborted quads... was a very good calf sesh though! so retried today....

hammer single leg ext

25lb x 8 x 3

leg press

150kg x 8 x 2

190kg x 8. 230kg x 8

270kg x 8 , 310kg x 8 x 2

dropset 230kg x 15 x 3

happy with this am back where I want to be

close stance hacks

130kg x 20,18,16,14,12 reps

horizontal calf press

290lb x 30

360lb x 30 x 3

seated calf raise

120lb x 10, 140lb x 10 x 3

new weight here!

not much there as my sessions go but enough to build on


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> move it to close grip instead mate, shoulder width grip, arms straight out infront, pinning shoulder blades together and all that jazz. along with all the very light side/rear raises often. set of 2.5kgx20 rears and 2.5kg x10-15 before any actual chest work too. really really will help.


yea cheers mate will try that later...

did the light dbs a few weeks ago and felt good


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea cheers mate will try that later...
> 
> did the light dbs a few weeks ago and felt good


careful with the height of incline too pal. Dont let it exceed a 30 degree incline IME. 45 degree hurts. as you said in the prior post.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> careful with the height of incline too pal. Dont let it exceed a 30 degree incline IME. 45 degree hurts. as you said in the prior post.


Yea I take it easy mate. First moment of pain I stop.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Your flying through these seshions mate hope the shoulder improves mine is niggling me again think it may be from the winstrol.

Not been logging my lifts as they are mega low compared to what I was pressing 3 stone heavier!! I do miss benching 140 for reps!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Your flying through these seshions mate hope the shoulder improves mine is niggling me again think it may be from the winstrol.
> 
> Not been logging my lifts as they are mega low compared to what I was pressing 3 stone heavier!! I do miss benching 140 for reps!


lifts will come back mate. you can concentrate on getting bigger again soon...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

quick back sesh....

deads...

135lb x 5, 225lb x 5, 275lb x 5, 325lb x 5, 345lb x 2

happy with them... little increases every week

Bors

135lb x 8, 185lb x8, 235lb x 8, 255lb x 6

Yates row machine single arm

45lb x 8, 70lb x 15 x 3

lat hang 4 x 30sec

low row machine single arm

47kg x 8 x 3

pullover machine

90lb x 8, 160lb x 8 x 3

lots of light stuff after the deads need to get more reps in methinks


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts/chest super Saturday

ohp heavy machine

30kg x 5, 40kg x 5, 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5, 70kg x 5

dropset 15 reps 50kg to 30kg

think 70kg is now easily manageable so see how I do with 75kg next week....

behind neck bb press

40kg x 8, 50kg x 8 x 2, 40kg x 8

chicken tonight machine stack version

5 sets only upto 40kg ish needed a few light sets...

rear pec deck

5 sets up to 47kg

30 rep dropset

front db raises

5 sets with 10kg dbs zfg

vertical chest press

40kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 60kg x 8 x 2

15 rep dropset

flat smith machine

60kg x 8 x 3

60kg x 12

cable crossovers

zfg but good connection with upper chest..

nice session , heavy delts, lightish chest hit the spot.

was looking lean and mean after. gut finally disappearing...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What's zfg?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> What's zfg?


zero fcuks given !


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> delts/chest super Saturday
> 
> ohp heavy machine
> 
> ...


What supps u running to make the gut disappear? Well after my mega cheat weekend full day spent on the run again!! Just got up been asleep since 4pm was expecting to look bloated and watery but look pretty lean still?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> What supps u running to make the gut disappear? Well after my mega cheat weekend full day spent on the run again!! Just got up been asleep since 4pm was expecting to look bloated and watery but look pretty lean still?


am doing this skiploading diet mate. leans you out for 6 days then boom carbs!!!!! for one day only


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> am doing this skiploading diet mate. leans you out for 6 days then boom carbs!!!!! for one day only


Sounds good so basically strict for 6 days low carbs and cals? Then massive carb up?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds good so basically strict for 6 days low carbs and cals? Then massive carb up?


yea, low carbs and high fats. pro about 250-300. with early morning cardio

then high carbs, low fats for one day. no cardio, pro the same, no training.

muscles and veins pump up after carb up though you will look flat during the week


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea, low carbs and high fats. pro about 250-300. with early morning cardio
> 
> then high carbs, low fats for one day. no cardio, pro the same, no training.
> 
> muscles and veins pump up after carb up though you will look flat during the week


Sounds good Gona give it a go. Cheers.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds good Gona give it a go. Cheers.


will give you a list of high carb/low fat foods. basically anything around 10g fat or under per 100g are OK.

low fat crisps, crumpets, bread, jam swiss roll not choc, etc..

I personally like beetroot sandwiches!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> will give you a list of high carb/low fat foods. basically anything around 10g fat or under per 100g are OK.
> 
> low fat crisps, crumpets, bread, jam swiss roll not choc, etc..
> 
> I personally like beetroot sandwiches!


Wicked cheers mate thanks

I like beetroot so that's good.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Wicked cheers mate thanks
> 
> I like beetroot so that's good.


fcuk all fat on them. 100% carbs.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

not logged for a few days , have been training but weights are pretty similar.

quads/calf's

normal leg ext machine

1/3 stack x 10 x 3 am struggling with this, am sure the muscle memory will return

leg press

150kg x 8 x 2

200kgx 8, 250kg x 8, 290kgx8, 330kg x 8, 370kg x 6

so pushing back to old levels here

dropset 250kg x 15 x 3

close stance hacks

270lb x 20, 270lb x 18, 270lb x 16

then right knee played up so aborted set.

horizontal calf press

280lb x 30 x 4

seated calf raise

140lb x 15 x 2, 140lb x 8

obliques

hypertensions

despite the knee am happy with the 370kg will improve on that next week


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

In for this mate. Workouts are looking good..

P.S. Damn, what I'd give to be hitting 500-600g carbs on the daily right now haha!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> In for this mate. Workouts are looking good..
> 
> P.S. Damn, what I'd give to be hitting 500-600g carbs on the daily right now haha!


its only one day a week. 700g today. rest of the week is low sub 100g carbs highish fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> its only one day a week. 700g today. rest of the week is low sub 100g carbs highish fat


Basically low carb diet with 1 refeed day a week?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Basically low carb diet with 1 refeed day a week?


yea mate. am changing it to every five days or so as I keep losing weight. am losing fat too but its very slow.

plus fasted cardio every low carb day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea mate. am changing it to every five days or so as I keep losing weight. am losing fat too but its very slow.
> 
> plus fasted cardio every low carb day


how much cardio? is that HIIT or steady state?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> how much cardio? is that HIIT or steady state?


steady power walking. will save hiit for a little cut later...


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> its only one day a week. 700g today. rest of the week is low sub 100g carbs highish fat


Ah right, I see


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

having a deload week this week. as work is sh1t. rest day today though. did a 5x5 routine and got 170lb x 3 on ohp!! think that's a pb.

squatted for first time in ages only 60kg and knee still gave me grief.

deads was around the 140kg mark x 5 x 4 with 3 at 335lb. small increases....

back on the case Sunday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> having a deload week this week. as work is sh1t. rest day today though. did a 5x5 routine and got 170lb x 3 on ohp!! think that's a pb.
> 
> squatted for first time in ages only 60kg and knee still gave me grief.
> 
> ...


I'm well over due a proper deload but can't bring myself to do it while on cycle


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I'm well over due a proper deload but can't bring myself to do it while on cycle


yea. wait till its over mate. I've been going 5-6 times a week since Nov. joints and all have got a bit stiff. I might even grow! haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> yea. wait till its over mate. I've been going 5-6 times a week since Nov. joints and all have got a bit stiff. I might even grow! haha


I know what will happen then though,I'll be saying I don't want to do it when only cruising


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I know what will happen then though,I'll be saying I don't want to do it when only cruising


haha. tbh you're body tells you when you need it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

quick pic. still struggling to lose stubborn gut bf. will give it another 5 wks or so. then 400g carbs! about time I grew again!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> quick pic. still struggling to lose stubborn gut bf. will give it another 5 wks or so. then 400g carbs! about time I grew again!
> 
> View attachment 112563


Looking more vascular mate!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Looking more vascular mate!!!


just lean mate. nearly natty too! just need rid of that bf!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> just lean mate. nearly natty too! just need rid of that bf!!!


Am back at it attacking the love handles


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Am back at it attacking the love handles


yea I'll tell you how I do with that gw1516 stuff. it does something but it's difficult to pin point it!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> yea I'll tell you how I do with that gw1516 stuff. it does something but it's difficult to pin point it!


Yes please do.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> yea I'll tell you how I do with that gw1516 stuff. it does something but it's difficult to pin point it!


What's that mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> What's that mate?


its a sarm. expensive for what it is but seems to attack fat whilst you eat carbs!

www.jwsupplements.co.uk/sarm-cardarine-gw501516/


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> its a sarm. expensive for what it is but seems to attack fat whilst you eat carbs!
> 
> www.jwsupplements.co.uk/sarm-cardarine-gw501516/


I can't find that one. So it attacks far while still consuming carbs? What about if carbs are super low so let's say 50g ed?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> I can't find that one. So it attacks far while still consuming carbs? What about if carbs are super low so let's say 50g ed?


yea seems to mate. or seems more receptive to fat burning then. trying to work it out ATM 
all I bit bizarre really


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> yea seems to mate. or seems more receptive to fat burning then. trying to work it out ATM
> all I bit bizarre really


Found it sounds good might treat myself?
Gonna give the banned labs yomhimbine a go next week.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Found it sounds good might treat myself?
> Gonna give the banned labs yomhimbine a go next week.


yea yomhimbine first thing in the am is gtg.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> yea yomhimbine first thing in the am is gtg.


What did u get from it? Does it make u feel wired? And what dose? I was gonna try 20mg ed


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> What did u get from it? Does it make u feel wired? And what dose? I was gonna try 20mg ed


Some health store on Amazon mate. 15 quid? Dunno the dosage of the banned lab. I'd assume just a tab a day of theirs. My tabs are 2.5mg

Should break up the stubborn fat.

Doesn't make me wired. Use other stims for that


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

These are 10mg tabs should land Saturday. I still got plenty of the banned labs ultraburn nasty little feckers they are!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> These are 10mg tabs should land Saturday. I still got plenty of the banned labs ultraburn nasty little feckers they are!!


yea think one will be enough of them then! doesn't work with carbs that stuff so have first carbs midday or something.

is ultraburn banned now? got a Sib+power stack on the go ATM


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> yea think one will be enough of them then! doesn't work with carbs that stuff so have first carbs midday or something.
> 
> is ultraburn banned now? got a Sib+power stack on the go ATM


I only have carbs on the afternoon anyway. 
Not sure if it's banned probably is.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> I only have carbs on the afternoon anyway.
> Not sure if it's banned probably is.


the only difference from the powerstack is the Sib. which I got separate. 
bit like asking for a snakebite and getting two halves


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> the only difference from the powerstack is the Sib. which I got separate.
> bit like asking for a snakebite and getting two halves


Can't get any yohimbine any ideas ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Can't get any yohimbine any ideas ?


can you get any Sib. it stops me eating


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> can you get any Sib. it stops me eating


What's sib?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> What's sib?


sibutramine mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> sibutramine mate.


I have some mate it's in the ultraburm does knock my appetite a lot.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Doing this run 3 x a week it's got to shift some stubborn belly fat


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Doing this run 3 x a week it's got to shift some stubborn belly fat


how far is that mate? 
I'm now of the opinion that fast power walking is enough to start off the fat burning cycle. its easier and won't start off cortisol. nice article here...

https://www.t-nation.com/training/get-ripped-get-walking

oh gw1516 seems to be working.. still early days but gut cuts getting more severe...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's the cut going?


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

In! Will catch up later mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> In! Will catch up later mate


nice one! B)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> how far is that mate?
> I'm now of the opinion that fast power walking is enough to start off the fat burning cycle. its easier and won't start off cortisol. nice article here...
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/get-ripped-get-walking
> ...


4 mile I keep a steady pace about 6mile a hour on average burns 550cals I actually really enjoy it.

My metabolism is crap (I think ) so low impact cardio does not do much for me. Il have a read of that article now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> 4 mile I keep a steady pace about 6mile a hour on average burns 550cals I actually really enjoy it.
> 
> My metabolism is crap (I think ) so low impact cardio does not do much for me. Il have a read of that article now.


yea its largely the coristol it produces I think. whereas an easier bout of cardio doesn't stress your body at all but still starts off the fat burning


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

4 miles!? fu**ing hell I'd die haha!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> 4 miles!? fu**ing hell I'd die haha!!


yea me too!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> 4 miles!? fu**ing hell I'd die haha!!


I don't sprint or would not say even fast paced I nice steady jog but the terrain is very challenging lots of hill uneven ground but think that's why I like it so much it's a real good nature spot I run through.


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

> I don't sprint or would not say even fast paced I nice steady jog but the terrain is very challenging lots of hill uneven ground but think that's why I like it so much it's a real good nature spot I run through.


Ahh that dogging spot


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Ahh that dogging spot


Hahah ye burns a few more cals dogging I. The woods!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

couple of unflattering front pics today. two weeks apart. think you can see my rhs love handle splitting up.









today's...









and a usual back pic... still pretty thick after 15months low carbs...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> couple of unflattering front pics today. two weeks apart. think you can see my rhs love handle splitting up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking solid mate very strong


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Looking solid mate very strong


Yea not much change there really . Just to show the GW1516. Hows you doing??


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

Looking good mate. Lats insert very low down for you, bigger they get the more epic they look!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Looking good mate. Lats insert very low down for you, bigger they get the more epic they look!


oh yea, didnt really notice that! cheers mate. hopefully they'll grow well when I start bulking again next month. 
still need more rear delt work methinks


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Yea not much change there really . Just to show the GW1516. Hows you doing??


Not good mate feel ill not been to work for a few days had 2 bad injections think am over using sites right glute is swollen right up the muscle is like rock!! Really bad lower back pain not sure if I have a kidney infection gonna go have bloods done tomorrow.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Not good mate feel ill not been to work for a few days had 2 bad injections think am over using sites right glute is swollen right up the muscle is like rock!! Really bad lower back pain not sure if I have a kidney infection gonna go have bloods done tomorrow.


that sounds sh1t mate. get bloods done and see what they say


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> that sounds sh1t mate. get bloods done and see what they say


My friend seems to think it's liver scaring all the symptoms lack of appetite Lower back pain sweating all the time.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> My friend seems to think it's liver scaring all the symptoms lack of appetite Lower back pain sweating all the time.


too many orals? anyway have some time off everything and go natty for a bit


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> too many orals? anyway have some time off everything and go natty for a bit


Yea I think so had a big run on dnp then winstrol then t3 now proviron t3 and this sarm.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Yea I think so had a big run on dnp then winstrol then t3 now proviron t3 and this sarm.


liver should repair itself if you give it a chance


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> liver should repair itself if you give it a chance


Just back from doctors blood and high amounts of protein in my urine got to wait till Friday for blood results


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Just back from doctors blood and high amounts of protein in my urine got to wait till Friday for blood results


OK mate. hopefully it ain't too bad


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> OK mate. hopefully it ain't too bad


Not great news buddy stomach ulcer and glomerulonephritis basically kidney disease probably brought on by naproxen prescribed by the doctor got to see a renal specialist Monday to find out if the damage is irreversible or not. Head messed up mate!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Not great news buddy stomach ulcer and glomerulonephritis basically kidney disease probably brought on by naproxen prescribed by the doctor got to see a renal specialist Monday to find out if the damage is irreversible or not. Head messed up mate!!


sh1t mate. hopefully they'll be able to do something.

keep head up though mate!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

well carbs are now up to the 400-500g mark from 60-100g. and fats reduced to 50g. am 10lb heavier already. if I can keep relatively lean and whilst increasing (water) weight all winter I'll be happy.

pics.... err look the same, perhaps a few lines missing.

new phone coming too with better camera so hopefully I'll get some lines back


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a plan mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Sounds like a plan mate


yea. adding back in fasted cardio if I put on too much chub. got one of these too










will keep tabs on it and add in a few super supps soon..


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> yea. adding back in fasted cardio if I put on too much chub. got one of these too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring on the gains


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

We'll have to get together for another training session in a few weeks


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> We'll have to get together for another training session in a few weeks


yea mate. whenever we can fit it in. always good to see how we're doing...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still doing seven days a week at the minute at work but soon as that's done we'll sort something


----------

